
Attending events as an introvert: Make one meaningful connection - conesus
http://www.limedaring.com/articles/attending-events-as-an-introvert-make-one-meaningful-connection
======
comrh
Great advice. I've wasted so much time bouncing around or cutting
conversations short because I thought I had to be everywhere. One real
conversation is priceless.

